# yt 624



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

Just realized my Yamaha is a 2016 yt624, not a ys624, just received it yesterday, its a great and easy machine to use, lot faster in reverse and forward then any of the 10 varoius honda blowers I had last 20 years, just ordered the bucket extension to go on from cormier equipment like I had on all the hondas, it lists the extensions for Hondas only but will fit the yamahas,throws the snow pretty far, even in wet snow conditions we had here in Nl yesterday,the chute never clogged once, I find she bogs a little, not much going through deep snow but not near as boggy as my neighbours new 2016 honda 724, hondas new one no matter what size are very boggy under load and sometimes will stall, you have to go very, very slow going through deep snow, my neighbour was very impressed on how the Yamaha,with a little smaller engine works much better then his, he said if he had of known he would of had a yamaha instead of the 2016 724, and is $900 cheaper, I took the side cover off and had a look at the carb just then ,I want to get it revved up just a little more rpms, I can move the governor to make it rev right up while throttle is in full position but can anyone tell me the process to adjust a cable to get a few more rpms out of it, do I have to take the gas tank of or can I get at the linkage just by taking right side cover off


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks for the review and pics. After reading some recent new Honda reviews I'm still leaning heavily towards a new Yamaha.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Would have loved to see a side by side comparison video of both machines in action at the same time.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Adjustment procedure is listed in here, I believe 3600 RPM is what you want it at. (section 3-28,29) and yes you have to remove Gas tank and maybe muffler. When my Yamaha was new it also appeared to be less powerful than my old one, now it works fine and you can hear it bark a lot louder when it gets into heavier snow but bulls right through it.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/0wfuc097agc2ngi/AAAWIZQL-3DWGSfxJzbKwHyoa?dl=0


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

I envy 'old blue


LOL. In the *tool* catagory, my second envy of the 'old blue would be a line of tilesaws made by a company called Target Tilematic


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

So it bogs down now and you want to add a bucket extension, did you also order an 8HP engine to go with that? I'd rather make 2 passes, and play in the snow a bit more.


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

*Not bogging*



Coby7 said:


> So it bogs down now and you want to add a bucket extension, did you also order an 8HP engine to go with that? I'd rather make 2 passes, and play in the snow a bit more.


Its was a bit boggy, but theres approx 10 hours on it now and seems a lot better now, plus yesterday when I got it, the snow was heavy,wet and it was warm out, today its in the minus and its working like a top, but the honda next door ,the new 724 is still boggy as anything, hes not pleased, was pretty impressed impressed with mine after he used for half hour


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

*thanks*



Coby7 said:


> Adjustment procedure is listed in here, I believe 3600 RPM is what you want it at. (section 3-28,29) and yes you have to remove Gas tank and maybe muffler. When my Yamaha was new it also appeared to be less powerful than my old one, now it works fine and you can hear it bark a lot louder when it gets into heavier snow but bulls right through it.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/0wfuc097agc2ngi/AAAWIZQL-3DWGSfxJzbKwHyoa?dl=0


Thanks for the info,I can see the pics of carb but faintly, even when I zoom in , if I take all of it off what am I adjusting like you said, a screw near the carb, or the governor its self, and whats the procedure off top of your hear, screws also, new to me, I can do any thing with hondas but yamaha is new to me


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Print the pages from 3-26 to 3-33 it says how to adjust the speed and governor.


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

*Thanks*



Coby7 said:


> Print the pages from 3-26 to 3-33 it says how to adjust the speed and governor.


Ok thanks Bud


----------



## cansnow1 (Jan 6, 2016)

wow , congrats . That blue looks awesome !!!


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

*Thanks*



cansnow1 said:


> wow , congrats . That blue looks awesome !!![/QUOblack Thanks,it different to get used to it having had 8-10 red hondas past 30 years, buy shes a nice machine, was a little plain so I dressed it up a bit, just waiting on the bucket exdtension to get powder coated gloss back this weekend, found some nice factory Yamaha stickers to go on it in red, white, and black, all seperate colors


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

*adjustment*



Coby7 said:


> Adjustment procedure is listed in here, I believe 3600 RPM is what you want it at. (section 3-28,29) and yes you have to remove Gas tank and maybe muffler. When my Yamaha was new it also appeared to be less powerful than my old one, now it works fine and you can hear it bark a lot louder when it gets into heavier snow but bulls right through it.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/0wfuc097agc2ngi/AAAWIZQL-3DWGSfxJzbKwHyoa?dl=0


Hey Colby , Found the screw to adjust the rpms right where I wanted it, after looking at the info you sent me, all I did was down by the pull cord where the bracket is that holds the throttle cable in place, theres a hole inside the bracket and in behind it there is a screw, I let it warm up, put throttle up all the way, turned the screw a few turns, cant remember now to the left or right, then just tried the throttle lever, when i moved it up further she revved up a nice bit,higher now then factory settings, right where I wanted it by fluke, now she has that little bark you were telling me about and theres definately a difference in power and deeper sound in heavy snow, I think she is throwing it a little further too, thanks for the info, gradually figuring out the Yamaha, verses all the Hondas I can take apart and rebuild with eyes closed I had that many


----------

